# Sticky  Service Information Websites



## Midnight Tech

Found a listing of OEM service information websites and thought I'd share them with everybody! Please bear in mind that ALL of these sites DO require paying a subscription fee!
Acura/Honda
Audi
BMW
GM Products
Chrysler/Dodge/Plymouth/Eagle/Jeep
Ford/Lincoln/Mercury
Hyundai
Infiniti
Isuzu
Jaguar
Kia
Mazda
Mercedes-Benz
Mini Cooper
Mitsubishi
Nissan
Porsche
Saab
Subaru
Suzuki
Volkswagen
Volvo


----------



## JACKYSHAIKH

Hi,
iam desperately looking to subscribe landrover tech info,but no luck.
has any one know subscription link.


----------



## herpfan

what do you guys think of the alldata.com or alldatadiy.com subscriptions?


----------



## airymountain

alldata.com is meant for professional repairers to use. There is a hefty subscription fee which gives you access to all makes info from MY1982 to present. Alldatadiy.com gives you virtually the same access, but for only the vehicles you subscribe to. One thing to note - alldata material is mostly scanned from OEM manuals, but you don't get all pages. If the info you need is not on the site, alldatadiy may fax additional pages to you if you ask, but don't count on it. alldata.com will fax additional pages to subscribers.


----------



## bilgrotie

*Drb Iii Rental*

This is my first time on the forum and already it has solved a problem for me.Changing the pcm on the newer Mopars requires the use of a drb III, no problem if you have $6000 that you don't need. In your post I immeadiatly found a offer from Miller Tools for rental of the drbIII, $150 for 3 days, not out of reach, and probably less than the dealer would charge. Now if I can find the necessary info to do the programing I'll be all set. It makes me crazy that I have to change the pcm on my perfectly running 2001 ram 2500 pu because it has a code 601 (internal error bad check sum) and has an illuminated check engine light so it will not pass emissions. I hate to mess with a engine that will deliver 18 mpg on the highway but can't argue with the MAN. Thanks for the great post. Bill Grote


----------



## hwm54112

Or you could disconnect the check engine light


----------



## bilgrotie

*Check Engine Light*

Well here in Illinois the officials get up a little earlier than that. The first test is key on and look for check engine light, no light no test. Second test is to see if the computer has been disconnected recently to erase codes, if computer is not in ready to test mode, no test. The worst part of the whole thing is that I have never had a car or truck fail the test and I have heard that many states have discontinued the testing because it really is not needed with todays cars.


----------



## Intrigue

*GM site*

Thanks for providing the link to GM's site .. very helpfull


----------



## ALLANA

*Any Luck*



JACKYSHAIKH said:


> Hi,
> iam desperately looking to subscribe landrover tech info,but no luck.
> has any one know subscription link.


DID YOU HAVE ANY LUCK IN GETTING INFO ON THE LOANDROVER
ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED. 

I HAVE A01 DISCO THAT DROPPED COOLANT IN THE OIL, ALSO NEED TORQUE SPECS.
THANKS
ALLANA


----------



## wrk4metech

Where did you find the Miller tools site to rent a DRB III??


----------



## ARBen

Useful links. Thanks.


----------



## intropiles

herpfan said:


> what do you guys think of the alldata.com or alldatadiy.com subscriptions?


They are both great!


----------

